# How to afford this hobby



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Simple, really, just make yourself a box of money:










Now see how to do this at this link:

http://twistedsifter.com/2014/01/ra...-of-money/

Good luck!

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I'm not very good at wood working and painting by hand. I guess I'll have to fill my box the old fashion way. Where that copy machine of mine anyway? Now if I could just find a bank that employs former fast food workers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen a few folks who "say" they can't afford this hobby and they usually have 3 other pricy hobbys. 
Some of us have ONE hobby and its backyard trains. Thus we figure out a way so we can afford it.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Now THAT is a true work of art. 
I doubt if my bank would cash it for me though! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice carving! Concentrate on getting track, then an engine you can afford, take it a step at a time. Pick an era and stick with that. A few cars, I seldom pull more than 5 or 6. Only run one train at a time, generally. Buy used, that's is mostly what I've done.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great piece of art, that's for sure. 

I agree with Marty: if you want it bad enough you'll make your hobby spending a priority. Lots of people I know spend more on their cable TV subscriptions, cell bills and booze than I spend on trains so it comes down to what is important to you. There is also a lot of satisfaction to be had by building things yourself and gaining skills along the way. I've found over time that is the most rewarding side of the hobby. 

Keith


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

"if you want it bad enough you'll make your hobby spending a priority. Lots of people I know spend more on their cable TV subscriptions, cell bills and booze than I spend on trains so it comes down to what is important to you." 

How true, I simply point to my back yard RR and say that is my bass boat... 

The wood art I posted on, the thing that appealed to me primarily was the painting, adapting that to scratch building and rolling stock somehow 

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting Jerry. That guy does astounding work.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, again, I am REALLY slow sometimes. That photo has ART not money???


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 27 Jan 2014 05:05 PM 
OK, again, I am REALLY slow sometimes. That photo has ART not money??? 
Marty

If I recall, it is an piece of art work made of wood!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty- 
If you look at the link I posted it shows a wood worker gluing a stack of pine boards together, carving and painting them to make what looks like a box of money, but is a work of art. The painting is so amazing I thought folks would enjoy it, a wood worker friend of mine sent it 

Jerry


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

That is totally amazing. Especially seeing it go thru the process. Click the link if you haven't already and see the whole transformation.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yes, this piece of art is astounding. 

reffering to the headline - sticks and twigs! 
for many years, while economically somewhat restrained, i had to make do, with what turned up. 
instead of writing three or four digit cheques, i used, whatever came to hand. 
track made from curtainrails, rolling stock made out of coffee stirrers, switchmotors from an auto-junkyard, video-recorder motors. and so on... 

from my point of view all those years i was in the largescale-hobby, and i enjoyed it. 
(from former threads in this forum i learned, that not everybody shares this point of view) 

so, how to afford this hobby (in economically harder times): just be less greedy.


----------

